# Manual transmission for W8?



## amper (Jun 27, 2000)

Anybody know what transmission VAG is putting in the W8? Will it be the same 6-speed as in the old S4 (or the new S4, for that matter)? The old S4 was the 01E 6-speed...and for that matter, will an 01E bolt up in place of the 012 or 01W hanging off the back of a 1.8T?


----------



## High Psi VR6 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Manual transmission for W8? (amper)*

They are using a transmission called the "C90 6-speed" and doesn't appear to be the same as the one used in the Audi S4.



[Modified by High Psi VR6, 2:21 PM 10-18-2002]


----------

